# GA16DE Turbo



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

I;ve had my 92 sentra se for seven months now, and it has been very good to me. I've deciding to treat it to a nice turbo setup. I've searched the forums and can not find WHO makes low compression pistons and forged parts for my GA16 motor. dOES anyone offer such products for my CAR? So anyway I'm doing a ghetto home built custom turbo install. Wish me luck...... My goal is to get this car into the mid-to low 13's on pump gas and on regular ole tires.... I'm looking for streetable power.... could anyone give me any receive.

THanks,

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you probably have to go custom order right now. try http://www.motivational.net/ , i believe they were working on internals for 1.6.


----------

